# The Living Desert



## Andrew (Mar 17, 2008)

As some of you may know, I'm down in So. Cal for a little while. Took a little trip out to The Living Desert today, hope ya'll enjoy the pics.  



























*drools*











Time for the butterfly house.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 17, 2008)

Moving on...


----------



## Andrew (Mar 17, 2008)

Just a cool arrangement of plants































SQUIRREL!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Andrew (Mar 17, 2008)

And I guess I'll end this with a video or two.





This was the best part of the show...they had six or seven rats running along the little fence around the stage. This was the last one. He actually stopped a few times to look at the audience and pose for pictures. :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome photos, Andrew. Thanks for sharing! I am SOOOO ready to be in Arizona, this summer! Can't wait!

My favorite photo was the owl, by the way.

Neat how you made those video links!

Also, great butterfly shots. It's so difficult to get good butterfly photos. The buckeye and spicebush(?) are GREAT!

Peter


----------



## Andrew (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Peter! I was pretty happy with one or two of the butterfly shots as well. Even a blurry shot can look good on the LCD screen, so you never really know how they look until you upload em.

Hope you have better luck in Arizona than I'm having here. I've found at least 15 _Yersiniops_ ooths, and not a single good one! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice picture.

It looks so hot there. I'm watching the local weather forecast and it's gonna rain after the frost has thawed then it's gonna get windy too :angry: 

I'm SOOOO jealous.


----------

